# Bạn làm gì để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con sử dụng máy tính quá  nhiều❓



## lethihanh1991 (24/12/21)

Ngày càng có nhiều trẻ em của chúng ta sử dụng công nghệ một cách thường xuyên, cho dù đó là để giải trí hay là một phần của việc học. Có nhiều cách để chúng ta có thể quản lý và bảo vệ con mình khỏi các mối đe dọa trực tuyến. Dù vậy, phần lớn bậc cha mẹ không nhận ra rằng họ cũng có thể quản lý những gì trẻ có thể truy cập vào, các chương trình có thể mở và nội dung có thể tìm thấy trên máy tính.
Một phương pháp có thể kể đến đó là phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU.



VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
✔ Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web sex
✔ Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
✔ Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
✔ Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
✔ Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
✔ Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác
VAPU là giải pháp hữu hiệu giúp cho các bậc phụ huynh hoàn toàn yên tâm để cho con sử dụng internet đúng mục đích, giúp lành mạnh hóa môi trường internet học đường. Sản phẩm đến nay đã được hàng chục nghìn khách hàng đón nhận và cài đặt cho máy tính tại gia đình và trường học trên cả nước
Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Liên hệ :
Mr. Thắng: 0983.815.978 
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

